# Sick of Ice



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Go Away ICE!! I'm ready for soft water.

It was the worst ice-fishing season ever, and I put the ice gear away today. 

C'mom SPRING!!

Post a poll, you ready for open water yet?


----------



## Peter the Great (Feb 8, 2008)

lets go Detroit River her we come:lol::lol:


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

I am just sick of winter period. I can't wait to do some camping and just be outside not shoveling snow.:rant:


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

ready to sit in the boat in the sun and fill a limit of eyes!


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

>>>is dancing in a cirlce on one foot whooping to the sun God for warm weather.......go away ice.

Done dancing, going to go sit in the garage in my boat.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> >>>is dancing in a cirlce on one foot whooping to the sun God for warm weather.......go away ice.
> 
> Done dancing, *going to go sit in the garage in my boat*.


:lol::lol::lol:

Hell YEAH! 

I'm going to garage now to sit vigil in the _Sea Nymph_ & wait it out!


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

I want both. I'm kind of sick of the ice, but at the same time, I don't walleye fish which means if the ice goes away I can't fish until C&R bass season at the end of April. Hopefully I'll be ice fishing on Easter


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

When the ice starts to go, just make it quick and painless.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I don't own a boat I'll keep the ice!
Dave


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Sick of ice yes its been a long season of hard fishing tired of drilling holes and not catching many jumbos.Hoping last ice things pick up.
Its amazing in the beginning how gun hoe we are about getting out there.definately ready for the soft water season getting some walters


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Tired of dressing up like the lil kid in Christmas story...trudging around and not catching much to boot! Come on sun!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Boy.... I don't know Brandon ... I mean you can't just sit in a boat and kR00ncH on a bigazz bag of KHeeZe KurLz and talk about what it would be like to actually catch cooperative fEEsH... now can ya???
You gotta do that on the ice RIGHT???
:lol: :lol: :lol:
The Cheeze Kurls were good br0 , but NOT open water I can TROLL AGAIN Good!!!
:evilsmile

eFFF Dat Ice!!!

:chillin: :chillin: :chillin:


----------



## Homie (Feb 11, 2006)

RyGuy525 said:


> ready to sit in the boat in the sun and fill a limit of eyes!


That is what I'm talking about. To tell you the truth I could do without the sun. Just being able stick some eye's out of the boat is what we need.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

You know Ice season seems to be one of those things that gets better with time unlike open water fishin  if you look around there is plenty open water fishin to do now and is quite timely.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Wimps!!  

The ice fishin' is gonna get real good here shortly. I hope the ice stays for awhile. Gills been bitin' pretty good all winter. Heck at least another couple a weeks down here and a few more up north. That would get me close to turkey season. After that I'll start pullin the boat around for some softwater fishin'.

I'm not ready to trade my Schnapps flask for the cooler full o' beer yet. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm with Drake.....keep the ice around.....it's the only time I have the same advantage as the boat-owners.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I have had my fun on the frozen stuff. cant wait for some spring crappie action, walleye, bass, fly fishin......cant wait


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

I'll take another weekend or two of ice fishing. The gills usually get good right about now. Then I'll get the boat out.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

id rather catch the gills from my boat. Get rid of the ice! It's so much easier to move around a lake and try diffrent spots when your standing in a boat instead of draging your gear everywhere and fishing a 6" area.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I love hardwater but I cant wait to hit the gills on the beds.


----------

